# Porsche brakes??



## macster9090 (Jul 1, 2008)

ok im looking for advice!!! i have a Passat b5 wagon i wanna upgrade my brakes to Porsche front calipers! i dont kno everything i need tho.. also is there anything i can do to my rear brakes? 

i believe the fronts i need boxter 996 calipers
i still need to kno what rotors and where to get a bracket to connect the caliper to the hub!


----------



## veedubb7 (Apr 20, 2002)

Start here:

www.ecstuning.com

There are a ton of manufacturers of Porsche kits. Especially for your chassis. Google 'em up


----------



## macster9090 (Jul 1, 2008)

rly cuz i swear ive searched all over the internet and different forms and i just can seem to find what im looking for! now in the link u provided i went under my car and looked up braking.. im not shure what im looking for i dident see anything about porsche brakes.. .... 

do u kno where i could find a list of the parts i would need like model and type of porsche the calipers are coming off size rotors and where to get the brackets!


----------



## macster9090 (Jul 1, 2008)

ok i found the porsche brakes in the stage 2 kit!


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

Wow. so you complained that you couldn't find it instantly, and two minutes later....


----------



## macster9090 (Jul 1, 2008)

yea yea i missed it the first time.. :facepalm:


----------



## ColoradoBob (May 5, 2000)

Look into apikol.com. They have brackets for several different calipers as well as kits with calipers, rotors, etc


----------



## macster9090 (Jul 1, 2008)

ok awsome.. so ive got all the info i need for my front brakes......... now what can i do for my rear brakes? i want my e brake to work too!


----------



## veedubb7 (Apr 20, 2002)

Here's my last good deed for you:

http://jhmotorsports.com/shop/catal....html?osCsid=28244fa2899547cae2a2e0ca8f272975

B5 Passat & A4 use the same hardware.
Good luck


----------

